# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Plastiktüten kosten ab jetzt Geld

## schiene

Seit dem 06.06.2010 nehmen einige größer Kaufhäuser,Verkaufsketten Geld für Plastiktüten.
Finde ich gut,wenn es auch eine Weile dauern wird bis es sich durchsetzten wird.
http://www.bahtsold.com/news?id=2617

----------


## pezi

fuer wurst waren hab ich meine kuehltasche. bei lebensmittel meinen jute sack.gruss pezi

----------


## Hua Hin

Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass die Thais mal anfangen zu denken.
Aber da wird der Thaiwhisky und die Faulheit im Wege stehen.
Eine Schachtel Zigaretten in Plastiktüten einzupacken ist wohl mehr wie lächerlich.
Dann Farangs für niedrig halten, obwohl sie selbst nie was auf die Reihe brachten, ist schon mehr wie lächerlich.

----------


## Enrico

Das habe und werde ich nie verstehen, ich wurde immer doof angeklotzt wenn ich keinen weiteren Beutel brauchte. Für ne Schachtel Kippen zum Beispiel....

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich halte das Ganze fuer eher konzeptlos!
Das mit den Tueten gilt wohl zunaechst (?) nur fuer BKK. Das Gesetz ermoeglicht aber auch Gelder fuer Flaschen und Dosen zu erheben. Irgendwo muessen aber die Getraenke rein. Das ist nur eine Verlagerung "von der linken in die rechte Tasche", wobei der ganze Verwaltungsakt zu Mehrkosten fuehren wird und alles zahlt der "kleine" Endverbraucher.
Es sieht alles mehr nach einer Umverlagerung der Kosten aus und wird nicht zu einer Abfallvermeidung/verminderung fuehren.
Speziell zu den Tueten: Die Thais lassen sich wie die Ami's alles an der Kasse in Tueten einpacken. Das gehoert zum Service. Egal wie lange die Schlangen sind, da hilft keiner beim Einpacken mit. Ist auch in der Regel "nicht moeglich" von der "Ablauforganisation". Die Tueten sind innen in Haltevorrichtungen in der Kassiererbox angebracht.
Warten wir ab was die Praxis bringt.
Wir haben in einer grossen Plastikstapelbox eine ganze Schublade nur fuer Tueten. Die grossen werden fuer den Muelleimer benutzt, kleinere zum Einfrieren, ....
Diese Schublade wird nie voll und es kommt keine Tuete ungenutzt in den Abfall. Mit anderen Worten, ich muesste diese Tueten kaufen, wenn ich sie nicht haette.
Klar, ist jeder vernueftigen Abfallvermeidung den Vorrang zu geben, aber das eigentliche Defizit in Thailand liegt beider Endlagerung der nicht-vermeidbaren Abfaelle. Aber das ist ja ein Bereich, den man "nicht sieht"!

----------


## schiene

Ich denke in Bezug auf Müll und Abfälle ist in Thailand noch viel Geld zu verdienen.
Ich hatte schon mal die Idee mit meinen Schwiegereltern nen Platz einzurichten für Metallschrott.Sammeln und dann weiter verkaufen.Viel Arbeit dürfte es nicht machen,man muß halt nur nen Großabnehmer finden.
Schwiegereltern haben einen Platz am Haus wo sie Pappe/Papier,Flaschen,Dosen und Plastikmull *sortiert sammeln.*Wenn genug zusammengekommen ist wird es an die fahrenden Händler weiter verkauft.Dabei wird des öfteren bissel"gepokert"und nicht immer alles zu jedem Preis weiterverkauft.

----------


## Enrico

Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, ne Deponie hab ich noch nicht gesehen in den ganzen Jahren. Wo landet der Müll, also bis auf das was vor Ort verbrannt wird. Kennt wer ne Deponie in Thailand?

----------


## isaanfan

> Wo landet der Müll, also bis auf das was vor Ort verbrannt wird. Kennt wer ne Deponie in Thailand?


Ja, ich - und zwar gleich zwei!  ::  
Eine z.B. ein paar km nördlich Khon Kaen links von der A2.

isaanfan

----------


## pit

> Wir haben in einer grossen Plastikstapelbox eine ganze Schublade nur fuer Tueten. Die grossen werden fuer den Muelleimer benutzt, kleinere zum Einfrieren, ....
> Diese Schublade wird nie voll und es kommt keine Tuete ungenutzt in den Abfall. Mit anderen Worten, ich muesste diese Tueten kaufen, wenn ich sie nicht haette.....


Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. 

Einige grosse Supermärkte in Bangkok haben mit der Aktion bereits begonnen. Wenn aber irgendwann der Laden von Tante Emma in der Soi damit anfängt, dann können die auch gleich zumachen.

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Greenhorn

http://www.gtai.de/fdb-SE,MKT200912188001,Google.html
In diesem Artikel sind einige gute Informationen!

Im Westteil von Deutschland, als noch Erdaushub und Bauschutt deponiert wurde, wurden pro 100.000 Einwohner bis zu 500.000 t pro Jahr in die Deponien eingebaut. Heute sind das weit unter 100.000 t.

Da in Thailand Auffuellmaterial mit "Gold auzuwiegen ist", duerften die Quoten aehnlich liegen.
Ich uebertreibe nicht (!), 10-mal am Tag wird meine Muelltonne auf Wertstoffe untersucht. Burmesen mit Fahrraedern, Thais mit Mopeds, ...
Die Muellautos kommen dann zweimal die Woche. Die Autos haben Pressen aber keine Schuettvorrichtungen. Auf beiden Seiten haengen riesige Saecke und die meiste Zeit verbringen die Arbeiter damit, den Abfall zu durchsuchen (Nebenverdienst?).
Wir haben innerhalb des Zaunes eine Box (ca.1,5qm) in der Glas, Buechsen und und sonstige Wertstoffe gesammelt werden. Da kommen 4-5 mal die Woche Sammler mit Moped-Beiwagen.
Die Bierflaschen werden in den Sammelstellen, nach Biersorten getrennt in Plastiksaecke "gestapelt" fest verpackt und LKW-weise zurueckgeliefert.
Die normale Plastik-Wasserflasche ist bekannterweise auch kein Problem. Groessere Plastikbehaelter werden auch aussortiert.
"Vergessen" wird das restliche Glas: Soda-, Lipovit-, Lao-Khao-, ....-Flaschen. Ist aber in meinen Augen kein Abfall der Probleme verursacht! Denkbar waere, dieses Glas bei Aufschuettungen in die unteren Lagen miteinzubauen.
Zeitungspapier war glaube ich nie in den Mengen da, wie in Westeuropa. Buero-Papier-Abfall wird gesammelt.
Wir haben eine weitere Schublade fuer Zeitungspapier (Hauptverwendung Fensterputzen). Fehldrucke am Printer werden oben rechts in der Ecke gelocht und als "Schmier-", Mal-Papier benutzt.
Richtig schlecht ist die Verwertung von Problemabfaellen. Batterien, Altoel, .... tauchen in der Kanalisation unter oder in den Abfallmassen unter.
Ich habe noch keine grossen, offiziellen Deponien gesehen. Die kleineren "Gemeinde-/Kreis-Deponien entsprechen dem "Standard" von "wilden" Deponien in den 60-er-Jahren in Westdeutschland.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die in dem Bericht erwaehnten 100 Deponien deutschen Standard (dreifach-rundumabdichtung, Gas-/Sickerwasser-Fassung sowie Gas-Verwertung und Sickerwasserreinigung) entsprechen.
Der oeffentliche Druck ist sehr hoch. Diese Einkaufstuetenaktion ist mehr eine "Sand-in-die-Augen-streu-Beruhigungsaktion". Erinnert mich sehr an die "Kroetenzaeune".
Die Herstellung dieser Tueten werden bei steigendem Oelpreis immer teurer. In Bezug auf Abfallvermeidung ist es wirklich nur der "oberste Teil der Spitze des Eisberges".

----------


## schiene

Danke für den interessanten Bericht!!

----------


## isaanfan

> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die in dem Bericht erwaehnten 100 Deponien deutschen Standard (dreifach-rundumabdichtung, Gas-/Sickerwasser-Fassung sowie Gas-Verwertung und Sickerwasserreinigung) entsprechen.


Warum sollten sie das? Muß denn alles immer den* deutschen* Standards entsprechen?  ::

----------


## schmalzf

Hallo,
nicht vergessen, Thailand ist ein 3. Weltland. Europäischer Standard ist hier noch lange nicht anwendbar. Wilde Deponien wie in den 60-er-Jahren in Deutschland gibt es genug. Eigentlich sind das alle kleine Müllverbrennungsanlagen. Gemeindearbeiter fackeln hier ab und zu ab. Ich lebe nun 6 Jahre in Thailand und habe das System zu akzeptieren oder muß wegziehen. Ich bin Optimist und denke das auch hier sich Alles zum Besseren wendet.
Gruß
Friedhelm

----------


## Greenhorn

> Hallo,
> nicht vergessen, Thailand ist ein 3. Weltland. Europäischer Standard ist hier noch lange nicht anwendbar. Wilde Deponien wie in den 60-er-Jahren in Deutschland gibt es genug. Eigentlich sind das alle kleine Müllverbrennungsanlagen. Gemeindearbeiter fackeln hier ab und zu ab. Ich lebe nun 6 Jahre in Thailand und habe das System zu akzeptieren oder muß wegziehen. Ich bin Optimist und denke das auch hier sich Alles zum Besseren wendet.
> Gruß
> Friedhelm


T ist schon lange kein "3.Weltland" mehr, auch kein "Schwellenland mehr.
Insofern sollten sie schon im Sued-Ostasiatischen-Raum im Bereich der Lagerung von nicht verwertbaren Abfaellen ein Vorbildfunktion haben. (Internationaler Standard als erstrebenswertes Ziel waere in diesem Fall ausreichend)
Es kostet natuerlich Geld (Gehuehren) den Abfall umweltgerecht zu entsorgen und dies ist politisch nicht ueberall "einfach" durchzusetzen.
Es waere aber mittelfristig eine gute Chance fuer Thailand, asiatische Standards zu setzen und damit langfristig Arbeitsplaetze fuer Fachkraefte zu schaffen und zwar nicht nur fuer die Herstellung und Betreibung der eigenen Anlagen, sondern auch fuer die Vermarktung in die Nachbarlaender.
Nachtrag zur Muellsituatuion:
Der Preisexplosion bei Kunstduenger, hat wie von selbst dazu gefuehrt, dass man sich der althergebrachten Moeglichkeiten besonnen hat. Kuh-, Huehner-, ......, Fledermaus- Scheisse ist heute nur noch fuer gutes Geld zu bekommen. Kompost-Duenger, vermischt mit verschiedenen Kot-Arten und Horn- und Knochenabfaellen, Gesteinsmehl ...... werden heute schon in den gleichen Saecken wie der Kunstduenger vermarktet. Sie unterscheiden sich lediglich durch die thailaendische Beschriftung und den Preis (350 TB)

Ich persoenlich nutze die Schalen der Kaffeebohnen (fahren die Regenwuermer voll drauf ab; 100 Sack 1.000 TB [10 TB/Sack] inkl. 35km Anfahrt), Gesteinsmehl (kostenlos*), Asche (kostenlos*).
 ::  

*noch!

----------


## schmalzf

Die Liste der 1,2,3. Weltländer
1. Welt: (Industriestaaten)
Australien, Belgien, Dänemark, Deutschland, Finnland, Frankreich, Griechenland, Irland, Island, Italien, Japan, Kanada, Luxemburg, Mexiko, Neuseeland, Niederlande, Norwegen, Österreich, Polen, Portugal, Schweden, Schweiz, Südkorea, Slowakei, Spanien, Tschechien, Türkei, Ungarn, Vereinigte Staaten, Argentinien, Chile, Südafrika, Estland, Israel, Lettland, Litauen, Russland, Slowenien, Singapur, Republik China (Taiwan), Zypern,Bahrain, Kuwait und Saudi-Arabien

2.Welt: (Schwellenländer)
Albanien, Armenien, Georgien, Mazedonien, Moldawien, Montenegro, Serbien, Ukraine und Weißrussland

3. Welt: (Entwicklungsländer)
Algerien, Ägypten, Äthiopien, Botsuana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Demokratische Republik Kongo, Elfenbeinküste, Gabun, Ghana, Guinea-Bissau, Kamerun, Kenya, Kongo, Lesotho, Liberia, Malawi, Mali, Namibia, Nigeria, Mosambik, Ruanda, Sudan, Sierra Leone, Somalia, Swasiland, Tansania, Tschad, Uganda, Zambia, Zentralafrikanische Republik, Zimbabwe (Afrika)
Antigua und Barbuda. Bahamas, Barbados, Belize, Costa Rica, Dominica, Dominikanische Republik, El Salvador, Grenada, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, Jamaika, Kuba, Mexiko, Nicaragua, Panama, St. Kitts und Nevis, St. Lucia, St. Vincent und die Grenadinen, Trinidad und Tobago^(Nordamerika)
Bolivien, Brasilien, Ecuador, Guyana, Kolumbien, Paraguay, Peru, Uruguay, Suriname, Venezuela (Südamerika)
Afghanistan, Bangladesch, Bhutan, China, Indien, Indonesien, Irak, Iran, Jemen, Kambodscha, Laos, Malaysia, Mongolei, Nepal, Nordkorea, Pakistan, Philippinen,* Thailand*, Vietnam (Asien)
Papua-Neuguinea, Salomonen, Nauru, Tuvalu, Tonga (Ozeanien)

Die Liste ist noch nicht 2 Jahre alt. Laß mich aber gern belehren. Hier ist Thailand ein 3. Weltland.
Gruß Friedhelm

----------


## Greenhorn

Um den Wert solcher Listen einschaetzen zu koennen sind Quellenangaben immer sehr wichtig.
 ::

----------


## pit

> Die Liste der 1,2,3. Weltländer....
> Die Liste ist noch nicht 2 Jahre alt. Laß mich aber gern belehren. Hier ist Thailand ein 3. Weltland.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Die Liste (woimmer Du die auch her hast) scheint mir wohl doch wesentlich älter als 2 Jahre zu sein (10?)!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## justice

> Zitat von schmalzf
> 
> Die Liste der 1,2,3. Weltländer....
> Die Liste ist noch nicht 2 Jahre alt. Laß mich aber gern belehren. Hier ist Thailand ein 3. Weltland.
> Gruß Friedhelm
> 
> 
> Die Liste (woimmer Du die auch her hast) scheint mir wohl doch wesentlich älter als 2 Jahre zu sein (10?)!
> 
> Gruß Pit



die liste ist das papier/den screen nicht wert auf der/dem sie steht...

ein einfacher research im internet zeigt auf, dass nicht nur wikipedia, sondern auch die weltbank, der internationale waehrungsfonds, verschiedene zeitungen wie die welt, oder auch weniger bekannte seiten wie das finanz-lexikon.de thailand als schwellenland bezeichnen...

----------


## pit

> die liste ist das papier/den screen nicht wert auf der/dem sie steht...
> 
> ein einfacher research im internet zeigt auf, dass nicht nur wikipedia, sondern auch die weltbank, der internationale waehrungsfonds, verschiedene zeitungen wie die welt, oder auch weniger bekannte seiten wie das finanz-lexikon.de thailand als schwellenland bezeichnen...


  ::  
Oder eben noch besser!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

*Nachtrag:* 
Alte Auto- und Moped-Reifen werden mit alten ausgebaggerten Beton-Rohren und -Schachtringen im Meer versenkt zur Bildung neuer Korallenriffe.   ::  

*Nachtrag Glas:*
Vermute das kam oben nicht richtig rueber. Hier werden nur die wiederverwertbaren Glasflaschen (hier: Bierflaschen) in einem "Abhol-Verfahren" gesammelt. Fuer sonstigen Glasabfall interesiert sich keiner.   ::  
Die Rueckgabe der Pfand-Flaschen ist eine Alternative (s.z.B. Deutschland). Allerdings die Sammlung anderer, nicht wieder zu ordenbarer Glasabfaelle ist, unter Betrachtung einer Gesamtenergie-/Abfall-Billanz, als negativ einzuordnen (s.z.B. Deutschland).  ::  
Denke, nicht verschleierte Daten des DSD/"gruener Punkt" wuerden das bestaetigen.

----------


## pit

> *Nachtrag Glas:*
> Vermute das kam oben nicht richtig rueber. Hier werden nur die wiederverwertbaren Glasflaschen (hier: Bierflaschen) in einem "Abhol-Verfahren" gesammelt. Fuer sonstigen Glasabfall interesiert sich keiner.   
> Die Rueckgabe der Pfand-Flaschen ist eine Alternative (s.z.B. Deutschland). Allerdings die Sammlung anderer, nicht wieder zu ordenbarer Glasabfaelle ist, unter Betrachtung einer Gesamtenergie-/Abfall-Billanz, als negativ einzuordnen (s.z.B. Deutschland).


Sonstiger Glasabfall:
Glas ist im Grunde genommen, wenn es denn einmal ausgeschmolzen ist, unverrottbar. Alternativen gibt es, Glasabfälle im Strassenbau einzusetzen. In kleine Stücke zerhackt oder gemahlen eignet es sich ähnlich wie Schotter als Packlage. Das wissen die Thais auch und es wird angewendet.

Ist der Sand einmal zu Glas geworden, gibt es keinen Weg mehr zurück! Man kann also den Abfall unter einer Asphaltdecke leicht loswerden und verstecken!

Eine Umweltschädigung entsteht dabei eigentlich nicht, da der ursprüngliche Sand lediglich in eine andere Daseinsform überführt wurde.

Es ist ungefähr so, man kann wählen ob man in sein Bier Eiswürfel oder kaltes Wasser nahe dem Gefrierpunkt gibt. Das Resultat ist das Gleiche! Das Bier schmeckt nicht mehr!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> ......
> 
> Es ist ungefähr so, man kann wählen ob man in sein Bier Eiswürfel oder kaltes Wasser nahe dem Gefrierpunkt gibt. Das Resultat ist das Gleiche! Das Bier schmeckt nicht mehr!


 
Gibt jetzt neben dem Abfallgesetz auch ein Bier-verduennungsgesetz.
Daraus geht ganz klar hervor, das (wie oben beschriebene Schweinereien) verboten sind.
Neben den Flaschen und Dosen-Kondomen sind die Thermo-Tee-Becher (links im Bild 0,5 l) auch genial, ganauso wie da alles heiss drin bleibt ist es mit den kalten Getraenken. Weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt es entsteht aussen am Glas so gut wie ueberhaupt kein Kondenswasser.
Gibt natuerlich auch diese Plastikkugeln (mit Wassergefuellt), die man wie Eiswuerfel ins Glas geben kann.
In Thailand ist der "neuste" Renner ein 3 Liter Plexiglaszylinder der mit Bier gefuellt wird. Innen drin ist ein weiterer Zylinder in den Eis eingefuellt wird. Alles aus Plexiglas und total durchsichtig. Unten kann dann eiskaltes aber auch unverduenntes Bier abgezapft werden.
Das geilste ist aber die kleine Thermo-Box. Da knalle ich 'ne halbe Tuete Eis rein (vorher mit dem Steak-Hammer schoen klein machen[wichtig!]) und mische etwa 150 Gramm Salz drunter.
Bekanntlich ist Eis an sich ja gar nicht so kalt, aber diese Mischung wird bis zu -20 Grad kalt (in Worten:MINUS ZWANZIG). Man kann es durch erneutes Umruehren meist noch etwas aktivieren. Also zu lange darf man da nichts reinstellen (!).
Ist auch gut fuer Gartenanlagen ohne Strom und fuer alkoholfreies Bier geeignet.
Ja, und das genialste daran ist, ... am naechsten Morgen, wenn die Birne wieder frei ist, schuettet man die Bruehe moeglichst in eine schwarze Schuessel und stellt sie in die Sonne, ... und wenn zwischenzeitlich kein Regen aufzieht, hat man am spaeten Nachmittag erneut wieder das noetige Salz fuer die naechste Mischung.
Das (!) sind Gesetze mit Sinn und Verstand!
 ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Hier werden nur die wiederverwertbaren Glasflaschen (hier: Bierflaschen) in einem "Abhol-Verfahren" gesammelt. *Fuer sonstigen Glasabfall interesiert sich keiner*.


Das stimmt so nicht! Es werden sehr wohl auch alle anderen Glasflaschen und -gläser gesammelt und auch vom Aufkäufer nach Gewicht vergütet.

isaanfan

----------


## schmalzf

Auch bei uns in NaWa wird Glas in jeglicher Form gesammelt und verkauft.
Friedhelm

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Hier werden nur die wiederverwertbaren Glasflaschen (hier: Bierflaschen) in einem "Abhol-Verfahren" gesammelt. *Fuer sonstigen Glasabfall interesiert sich keiner*.
> 
> 
> Das stimmt so nicht! Es werden sehr wohl auch alle anderen Glasflaschen und -gläser gesammelt und auch vom Aufkäufer nach Gewicht vergütet.
> 
> isaanfan


Stimmt, stimmt.
Da ich nur fuer den Bau des Sammelcontainers und das Leertrinken der Bierbehaeltnisse zustaendig bin, habe ich den aktuellen Stand nicht mitbekommen.
Danke fuer die Berichtigung.
Es gibt hier auch 1 Bath fuer 4 Kilogramm Glas. Wobei regelmaessig die Sammler die kleineren Glas behaeltnisse nicht mitnehmen, da sie schon mit anderen Wertstoffen "Voll" haben.
Man muss also ein dickes Fell, eine grosse Sammelflaeche/-Container haben  und wartet die "saure Gurkenzeit" ab oder laesst  diese Wertstoffe ueber die Muelltonne, wo sie von Burmesen und der Muellabfuhr ohne Entgelt aussortiert werden.
 ::

----------


## pit

Ja mal zurück zu den Plastiktüten:
Wenn ich z.B. abends in der Soi mein Bier kaufe, krieg ich die 3 Flaschen immer in einer Tüte für frei. Die Tüte fungiert dann als Müllsammelbehältnis in einen kleinen Behälter im Haus eingestülpt. Ist sie mehr oder weniger voll, kommt sie vor dem Haus in unseren Mülleimer. Das ist ein seit Jahren ausgedienter Farbeimer mit rund 20 L (genau: 5 Gallonen) Fassungsvermögen. Ist auch kein Problem, da die Müllmänner die Soi täglich (7 Tage) bedienen.

Die Nachbarn, die z.B. nicht täglich vom Einkauf eine Plastiktüte mit nach Hause bringen, schmeißen alles so in den aussen stehenden Eimer. Die Folge ist, dass Katzen und/oder Hunde das Teil in der Nacht umwerfen und nach brauchbaren Sachen durchsuchen! Das ist dann schon eine gehörige Sauerei am andern Morgen auf der Strasse und es stinkt gewaltig.

Wenn es also keine Plastiktüten vom Supermarkt mehr für frei gibt, dann müßte ich mir extra Tüten kaufen! Ok, das kostet mich dann zwar einige Baht, aber wo ist da der Effekt für die Umwelt?   :: 

Soll ich dann den Müll in der angebotenen Jutetasche entsorgen?

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Greenhorn

::  
Politisch werbewirksam! In Bezug auf Umweltbilanz "Null bis Negativ".
 ::

----------


## schiene

wie schauts denn in den ländlicheren Gegenden aus??Wird da auch schon für Plastiktüten Geld verlangt??

----------


## Enrico

Die Tage erfragt: bei und noch nicht im Gespräch oder üblich, aber in Korat direkt vereinzelt, aber selten

----------


## Hua Hin

Also mir hat noch keiner nen Baht für ne Plastiktüte abgenommen.
Die packen nach wie vor ne Schachtel Zigaretten in ne Tüte.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Greenhorn

Von diesen Abfall-Sortier/-Sammelhallen gibt es mehrere in der Stadt. Alles Privatbetriebe

Was genau alles in diesem Bio-Duenger drin ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es wird wohl einiges verwertet, was frueher Abfall war.

Der grosse Sack kostet 350 Bath. Riecht schwer nach Tierdung. 
Durch die feine Koernung (s.Bild unten links) laesst es sich sehr gut verarbeiten.
Da es, unter Beachtung der verschiedenen notwendigen Mengen, viel guenstiger ist als Kunstduenger, sind hier viele Plantagenbesitzer schon umgestiegen.

----------


## schiene

das mit dem Biodünger verstehe ich nicht ganz!!
Soll der aus Glas,Papier und Plastiktüten gemacht sein??  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Natuerlich nicht!  ::  
Das weltweite Haupt-Abfall-Problem ist die langfristige, umweltgerechte Lagerungs des Nicht-Vermeidbaren-Restabfalls.
Im westdeutschen Raum lag der Anteil des *kompostierbaren* Abfalls mal bei etwa 13-15 %. (Da waren aber auch noch Bauschutt und Erdaushub mit jeweils rund 30 % dabei)
Im Gegensatz dazu sind und waren die nicht wiederverwerteten Einkauftueten wirklich nur ein klitzkleiner Tropfen auf den heissen Stein.
Bei Tier- Kot ist in Thailand "ausverkauft" angesagt. Kompost und Mulchmaterial sind aber ueberwiegend unbekannt. (herrscht auch die Meinung vor, Regenwuermer [Sai Duean] sind gefaehrlich und unnuetzlich).
Waere eine groessere Nachfrage da, koennte das Abfackeln von haushohen (!!) Bergen aus Kaffeeschalen, das 3-jaehrige Abbrennen von "Nutz-Recht-Land", ..... vermieden werden.
Statt noch mehr unnuetze Strassenlaternen von den Regierungsgeldern zu bauen oder jedem jetzt auch noch einen 3. Wasserbehaelter (ungenutzt) hinzustellen, ....., sollten die Gemeinden lieber mobile Gross-Hechsler beschaffen.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Also mir hat noch keiner nen Baht für ne Plastiktüte abgenommen.
> Die packen nach wie vor ne Schachtel Zigaretten in ne Tüte.
> 
> Gruss Alex





> Also mir hat noch keiner nen Baht für ne Plastiktüte abgenommen.
> Die packen nach wie vor ne Schachtel Zigaretten in ne Tüte.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Vor wenigen Tagen beobachtet:
Kommt einer Moped-schiebend im "Tante-Emma-Laden" an, tankt fuer 20 Bath Sprit (etwa 0,5l) an der neuen Zapfsaeule. Im Laden kauft fuer 10 Bath LaoKao in der Plastik-Tuete. Was die 3 Zigaretten (auch Plastiktuete) gekostet haben, weiss ich nicht.  ::  
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Bei Lotus T. (in der Provinz) ist eine Aktion mit den Einkaufstueten am Laufen. Habe aber nicht verstanden, was genau abgeht. Habe mehrere Leute gefragt, die lesen koennen, aber scheinbar ist es etwas kompliziert. Die beiden Damen im Info-Schalter waren sichtlich ueberrascht, dass da ueberhaupt Schilder haengen und waren froh, als sie "fluechten" konnten, weil andere Kunden ihre Taschen abgeben wollten.  ::  
Sicher bin ich, es gibt stabile Umhaengetaschen fuer (?) 39 TB. Scheinbar will man die Leute animieren, keine Plastikeinkaufstueten mehr zu nehmen. Da steht irgendwas im Raum mit Pramie und Kundenkarte und ... 500 TB,......
 ::  
Ich fotografiere es beim naechsten mal.
 ::

----------


## pit

Ich hab das lange Wochenende in Pitsenulok verbracht. Dort gibt es keine Anstalten gegen freie Plastiktüten. Die im 7/11 haben sich lediglich gewundert, dass wir alles nur in einer Tüte mitgenommen haben, statt in mehreren. Es geht ja eigentlich auch nicht, dass man in eine Tüte, in der sich schon 4 Dosen Singha Bier befinden, noch 3 Fläschchen Yakult zusammen mit den Strohhalmen packen kann. O.k., für die 2 Eis für die Tochter haben die dann doch darauf bestanden, die in eine extra Tüte zu packen (nicht Thermo)! Die paar Kleinigkeiten meiner Frau haben sich zusammen mit meinen 4 Bierdosen auch recht wohl gefühlt, ganz zum Entsetzten der Verkäuferin.   ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

So, hier ist der verwirrende Schilderwald, vielleicht versteht es einer hier, der die Thaisprache lesen kann (Bild 2 hat etwas staerkere Blendungen, sorry!)





Auf den  vier verschiedenen Plakaten ist aber auch so viel zu lesen, wodurch wahrscheinlich 80 % der Thais, die lesen koennen, schon Kopfschmerzen haben, bevor sie das verstanden haben.
 ::   ::  
Wenn allerdings genau das gewollt war, dann ist es sehr geschickt gemacht worden.  ::  
 ::

----------


## pit

Hab mal geschwind meinen Arbeitskollegen mit an den Schirm geholt.   ::  

Generell: 
Die Hauptüberschrift auf jedem Bild lautet etwa: Verringeren Sie die Benutzung von Plastiktüten.
Unten steht auf allen Bildern sinngemäß, dass Lotus die Umwelt liebt und helfen will, diese zu erhalten.

Bild 1: Bei jedem Einkauf, zu dem man die Jutetasche mitbringt, bekommt man 10 Greenpoints!

Bild 2: Wenn Du Deine alte Plastiktüte von zu Hause mitbringst, bekommst Du einen Greenpoint.

Bild 3: Inhaltlich gleich mit Bild 1.

Bild 4: Wenn man eine Jutetüte für 39 Baht hauft, bekommt man 500 Greenpoints!

Wieviele Greenpoints man allerdings braucht, um einen Karton Bier umsonst zu bekommen, geht leider nicht hervor. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Art Rabattsystem!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Hey super, danke!

Das Ganze wird ueber die "3 Monatsabrechnung", die man als Besitzer der Kundenkarte ("CLUBCARD") bekommt (wie mir meine Frau jetzt erklaert hat), abgerechnet.
Beispiel:

Soweit ich die Abrechnung verstehe, bekommt man letztendlich fuer einen "Greenpoint" 1 Setang!

Also fuer eine Tuete, die ich zum Einkauf mitbringe = 1 Setang
Bringe ich eine Jutetasche mit = 10 Setang
Kaufe ich eine Jutetasche = 5 Bath 



> ......
> Wieviele Greenpoints man allerdings braucht, um einen Karton Bier umsonst zu bekommen, geht leider nicht hervor. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Art Rabattsystem!
> 
> Gruß Pit


Werde diese Frage mal am Beispiel von Weizenbier beantworten.
1 Flasche kostet etwa 140 Bath. Da ich gerade nicht weiss, wieviel Flaschen in einem Karton sind, gehe ich mal von einem Kasten aus, also 20 Flaschen = 2800 Bath = 280000 Setang/Greenpoint.

Gehe im Schnitt 2 mal im Monat zu LT und habe im Mittel etwa jeweils 5 Tueten. 
Na, jetzt ist es doch total einfach, wenn ich jedesmal die Plastiktueten wieder mitnehme (2x5= 10 Tueten/Monat) muss ich noch 28.000 Monate bei LT einkaufen. Das wiederum sind (geringfuegig abgerundet) 2.000 Jahre.  ::  
 Selbst wenn ich meine Frau falsch verstanden haette und mich um 2 Dezimalstellen vertan haette, waeren es noch 20 Jahre.  ::  
Also, ich gehoere ja zu den Menschen, die sich schon fuer die Umwelt eingesetzt haben, als noch keiner wusste, was "gruen" ist, aber ich glaube, ich nutze die Einkaufstueten weiter als Muelltueten (s.o.).
 ::  
Wer einen Fehler findet bekommt 500 Greenpoints

----------


## pit

Ja, ich erinnere mich an frühere Einkäufe bei Lotus. Wenn am Ende der Wagen voll ist und Du zur Kasse gehst, dann waren da so rund 15 bis 20 Tüten, die gefüllt wurden. Wenn ich jetzt von vornherein 20 Stofftaschen mitbringe, krieg ich schon mal zusammen 200 Greenpoints!

Für die Taschen habe ich dann 20 x 39 Baht = 780 Baht bezahlt. An Punkten habe ich dann 20 x 500 = 20000! Ja ist doch Klasse!

Wenn ich die 20 Stoffbeutel schon mal in den Lotus reinschieben will, brauche ich alleine dafür schon einen Einkaufswagen.

Dann kommt die Security und will genau wissen, was ich da drin versteckt habe. Ahh, 20 Beutel. Na dann registrieren wir die mal! Nun, immerhin bekomme ich dann an der Kasse wieder 200 Greenpoints (vorausgesetzt, alle meiner 20 Beutel sind voll).

Nun, ein Beutel für Weichspüler. Ein anderer für eine Tüte Kartoffelchips. 2 Schachteln Zigaretten füllen den dritten.  Und so weiter........

Für mich ist es eindeutig, dass da irgendjemand die falsche Idee zur falschen Zeit umgesetzt hat. 

Umwelt: Ja! Aber nicht so!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

In den paar grossen Supermaerkten hier in Suedthailand, die ich kenne, ist das so:
Die Waren werden von der "Kassiererin" vom Warenband genommen, gebon't und hinter der Kasse in die Tuete (die dort in Massen in einer Halterung vorhanden sind) eingebracht. Der Kunde hat in diesem Bereich gar keine Zugriffsmoeglichkeit. Er erhaelt am Ende lediglich die fertig befuellte Einkaufstuete. (aehnlich dem Ablauf im Land "der unbegrenzten Moeglichkeiten)
Das Einbringen von gebrauchten Tueten oder den Jutetaschen passt ueberhaupt nicht in den Ablauf und wird zu laengeren Staus an den Kassen fuehren.
Ich glaube mit diesen "Gut-Will-Aktionen" sind auch die Gesetzgeber zufrieden und mittelfristig ist das Thema vom Tisch.
 ::

----------


## schiene

ist halt nen langer Lernprozess und das Umdenken geht nicht von heute auf morgen.

----------


## schiene

Ist mir dieses Jahr besonders stark aufgefallen....
Jeder kleine "scheiss"wird in ne Plastiktüte verpackt.Egal obs nur
ne Schachtel Zigaretten sind oder eine Dose Eiskaffee.
Ich hab immer gesagt nein,ich nehme es so.Meist werden noch wenn
man Getränke kauft die Strohhalme mit dazu gepackt welche ich sowieso nie nutze.

----------


## chauat

Ja ist leider so und später fliegt das zeug über all rum.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Nervt mich schon immer. Schachtel Kippen und was zu trinken, bekommste meistens 2 Tüten. Ernte da immer erstaunte Gesichter das ich keine Tüten möchte. Ist wie hier in Apotheken, die wollen auch jede noch so kleine Packung in ihre Tüten packen. Bin jetzt nicht soooo der Umweltschützer, aber so manches muss wirklich nicht sein.

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau nimmt daher immer eine feste Einkaufstasche mit, dann kann man die Plastiksackerlflut etwas eindämmen.
Wenn wir auf dem Markt Gemüse und Obst einkaufen habe ich meinen Rucksack mit. Ist auch bequemer zu tragen als eine Plastiktüte.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Einen teufel werde ich tun und jutesackerln zum einkauf mitbringen!

Die plastiktüten von den superstores sind die besten mistsackerln _wo gibt_ !  :: 

Wenn ich mir, in gleicher grösse, (giftgrüne) müllsäckchen beim "makro" kaufe, kosten die mich 65.-

Weil es keine jutemüllsäcke gibt, verlagert sichdas prob. halt  nur....nachdenken, die herren!

----------


## pit

TW, 
hast schon Recht! Die größeren sind klar als Mülltüte brauchbar. Wenn ich aber beim Seven ne Schachtel Zigaretten kaufe, Dann passt da anschließend die Hälfte der Schale einer Banane rein. Das "Tütchen" kann ich dann auch direkt entsorgen.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Das meinte ich ja auch. Die normalen Tüten sind ja ok und immer willkommen (darin kann man was einpacken, Gemüse, Reis oder halt Müll).

Aber für ne Büchse Pepsi oder halt ne Schachtel Kippen, das find ich überflüssig.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Zur Auflockerung:

_Kunde:_ “3 Packungen Kondome, bitte.”

_Verkäufer:_ “Wollen sie eine Papiertüte dazu?“

_Kunde:_ „Nein, so häßlich ist sie nicht.“

TW

----------


## wein4tler

Zu deiner Beruhigung TW, es fallen trotzdem noch genug Platiksackerln zur Müllentsorgung an. Auch in Österreich.
Die Resourcen der Petrochemie werden uns nicht ewig zur Verfügung stehen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Die Resourcen der Petrochemie werden uns nicht ewig zur Verfügung stehen.


Im gegensatz fahre ich halt nicht 5x wöchentlich mit einem auto in die arbeit (u. zurück), wie so mancher in der EU.
Da werden für meine vllt. 4 kunstoffmüllsackerln/woche doch weniger petro-ressourcen verbraten.

----------


## pit

Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch schon Plastik, das auf Zuckerbasis hergestellt wird (PLA). Leider noch zu teuer. Dafür kann man das aber kompostieren.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Lieber TW!
Ich habe hier nirgends geschrieben, dass Du keine Plastiksackerl verwenden darfst oder einsparen musst.
Ich habe nur dargelegt wie ich es handhabe. Mir hier vorzuwerfen, dass ich 5x die Woche mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre finde ich nicht so angebracht. Ich würde auch lieber zu Hause arbeiten bzw. in Pension sein. Ich mache aber keine unnötigen Fahrten mit dem Auto und außerdem haben wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft.

----------


## pit

@wein4tler,
das war von TW doch sicher nicht als Vorwurf gegen Dich geschrieben. 5 Mal die Woche mit dem Auto zur Arbeit verbraucht sicher mehr Ressorcen an Öl, als einige Einkaufstüten. So hab ichs zumindest verstanden.

@TW,
ich weiss, dass Du für dich selbst antworten kannst. Nimms mir nicht übel!

 ::

----------


## pit

Da fällt mir doch gleich auch noch die Quizfrage ein:
Wieviele Kilometer kann ein Porsche Chayenne mit der gleichen Rohölmenge fahren, die für die Herstellung von 1.000 Plastik Einkaufstüten verbraucht wird?

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Die Kunststoffindustrie benötigt lediglich 4% der aus den Raffinerien kommenden Erdölprodukte.

Mit 35% und damit Spitzenreiter sind Heizungen der größte Abnehmer von Erdöl-Produkte. 32% Verkehr, 22% Kraftwerke/Industrie und 7% Sonstiges.

----------


## chauat

@ TW,

wuste gar nicht das es so kalt in Thailand ist.   ::  
Gibt es so was nicht auch nur für Thailand?

Gruß
Martin     ::

----------

